# Damn Conspiracy Theories



## mas2500 (Sep 5, 2013)

How do you guys manage these... Gives me a headache when trying to comprehend this paranoia. 



Freemason Connect HD


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 5, 2013)

I thank God for conspiracy theorists.  They are obviously nuts so they make for a very nice night-and-day comparison.  And pretty much thank them for setting such an obvious bad example and pray for their mental healing.  There's no point addressing their issues.  Why go down the path of the insane when the sane thing to do is to recognize insanity when we encounter it.

Sorry but the image does not show at the moment.


----------



## JJones (Sep 5, 2013)

Image isn't working for me.

I don't mind the crazies though, they put so much garbage out on the internet that it makes it hard for anyone to learn our actual secrets without joining a lodge.

Plus they're amusing.


----------



## BEDickey (Sep 5, 2013)

One can hardly turn the page of history with out seeing the corrupted hand of conspiracy at work, it was conspiracy that led Brutus against Ceaser on the Ids of March, and conspiracy that saw the planning of the surrender of West Point to the British by Benedict Arnold. Many people smear the phrase "conspiracy theory" but do very little research into what these people are talking about. While I will agree that there are some whacko jackos out there, to say that anyone with a "conspiracy theory", or who believes in them is crazy is simply short sightedness or ignorance. A simple one for you, according to the law I need a license to "drive". The legal definition(black law dictionary)of drive is to get paid to bing something or someone from one place to another. To travel in your own car from one place to another in not "driving", you are not getting paid. Think a "cattle drive" vs "horse riding". Am I wrong? No, look it up yourselves. But the police and courts will try to make you think it is simply a "conspiracy theory" if you have not done the research.


----------



## mas2500 (Sep 5, 2013)

JJones said:


> Image isn't working for me.
> 
> I don't mind the crazies though, they put so much garbage out on the internet that it makes it hard for anyone to learn our actual secrets without joining a lodge.
> 
> Plus they're amusing.






Freemason Connect HD


Lol


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 5, 2013)

This is how many anti-Masons are made:


----------



## mas2500 (Sep 5, 2013)

KSigMason said:


> This is how many anti-Masons are made:



Fear is how hate is made... Hate is neo-nazism, ku klux klan. Masons are exceptence.


Future mason from born from the past ones.


----------



## JJones (Sep 5, 2013)

Except in this case it's commonly believed that we're the ones that are conspiring.

Now mind you, I enjoy conspiracies myself and even think a few (that are completely unrelated to Freemasonry) may even have some merit.  I just think the fellows that believe Freemasons are secretly Illuminati space aliens who enjoy orgies in their lodges in their downtime from taking over the world are a bit...nutty.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 5, 2013)

WOW!  You guys are much too graphic for me.  :47:

This is really scary stuff!


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 6, 2013)

I do love some conspiracy theorists as they are just down right pure entertainment.


----------



## FlBrother324 (Sep 6, 2013)

JJones said:


> Except in this case it's commonly believed that we're the ones that are conspiring.
> 
> Now mind you, I enjoy conspiracies myself and even think a few (that are completely unrelated to Freemasonry) may even have some merit.  I just think the fellows that believe Freemasons are secretly Illuminati space aliens who enjoy orgies in their lodges in their downtime from taking over the world are a bit...nutty.



Br Jones, 

The latest drunken orgy reported happened in Michigan. The report claims it is part of our hidden secretive rituals, I must have missed that part of the Rituals when we did ours at Lodge??!!

LOL 


May you be blessed with a glorious day!

Yours, in His service.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 6, 2013)

BEDickey said:


> One can hardly turn the page of history with out seeing the corrupted hand of conspiracy at work, it was conspiracy that led Brutus against Ceaser on the Ids of March, and conspiracy that saw the planning of the surrender of West Point to the British by Benedict Arnold. Many people smear the phrase "conspiracy theory" but do very little research into what these people are talking about. While I will agree that there are some whacko jackos out there, to say that anyone with a "conspiracy theory", or who believes in them is crazy is simply short sightedness or ignorance. A simple one for you, according to the law I need a license to "drive". The legal definition(black law dictionary)of drive is to get paid to bing something or someone from one place to another. To travel in your own car from one place to another in not "driving", you are not getting paid. Think a "cattle drive" vs "horse riding". Am I wrong? No, look it up yourselves. But the police and courts will try to make you think it is simply a "conspiracy theory" if you have not done the research.



Conspiracy saw the death of the tyrant Julius, who wished to arrogate permanent Imperial authority and turn the Senate into nothing. Conspiracy led to the signing of the Declaration of Independence. 

While Black's Law Dictionary is a usable secondary source in courts, it is not normative for law. It has no legal authority.


----------



## BEDickey (Sep 6, 2013)

It does in the sense that the terms are the law, if they are not defined in the statues, then there definition is to be found in the legal dictionaries, which is the legal definition of that word and must be used in the courts. Law is all semantics, that's how rich people can get away with murder because the glove doesn't fit.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 6, 2013)

BEDickey said:


> It does in the sense that the terms are the law, if they are not defined in the statues, then there definition is to be found in the legal dictionaries, which is the legal definition of that word and must be used in the courts. Law is all semantics, that's how rich people can get away with murder because the glove doesn't fit.



That's not how it works. Legal dictionaries indicate how a word might have been used in specific contexts in specific cases but do not restrict how a would could be used in all legal contexts. You need to consult a professional attorney within your jurisdiction on this matter. Courts are not bound to use a definition as it occurs in Black's if there is a body of common definition that could also be consulted and is also reasonable and pertinent to the case at hand. For example, the United States District Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia, in Alarm Industry Communication Committee v. FCC, specifically and explicitly criticized a lower court's exclusive reliance upon Black's and cited several other dictionaries, essentially giving them equal "legal" status. This critique formed the basis of the grant of appeal by that court.

Black's Law Dictionary is not the law. Indeed, law schools even go so far as to warn students that a law dictionary is a place to start ones research, not to finish it.


----------



## BEDickey (Sep 6, 2013)

I never said blacks law was the law, I said it will help you define and interpret the terms used in the law or statute. Sit down with the statute and a law dictionary(blacks, bouviers 1856) and look at and define the terms used and see what emerges rather then relying on someone to help you with it. Attorneys have split loyalties, to you and the courts, but there first loyalties lie with the courts. They will never give you advise that may jeopardize the courts standing on any matter.


----------



## jvarnell (Sep 6, 2013)

I am with Bro. BEDicky about how terms are defined.  If in the English language we would have done what Sr. Francis Bacon said and made new words instead of modifying the definitions we would be better off.  We would not be fighting about conspiaracy theories or gamariage.  but now we have to look at the old law books to see how stuff was used in the past.  And no I did not misspell marriage I made a new word.   But Sr. Francis Bacon is a conspiracy by him self.


----------



## Willys (Sep 6, 2013)

JJones said:


> Except in this case it's commonly believed that we're the ones that are conspiring.
> 
> Now mind you, I enjoy conspiracies myself and even think a few (that are completely unrelated to Freemasonry) may even have some merit.  I just think the fellows that believe Freemasons are secretly Illuminati space aliens who enjoy orgies in their lodges in their downtime from taking over the world are a bit...nutty.





FlBrother324 said:


> Br Jones,
> 
> The latest drunken orgy reported happened in Michigan. The report claims it is part of our hidden secretive rituals, I must have missed that part of the Rituals when we did ours at Lodge??!!
> 
> ...


No one is going to believe the Masons anyway.  As far as the Michigan ritual, they should just claim they were hoodwinked and had no idea what was happening.

Willys


----------



## mas2500 (Sep 6, 2013)

Like all these people say we'll take over the world, because world leaders' are in the Freemasons. Fact Masons are world wide and have an estimated 2 million active members. I guess out of the million of members, leaders are excluded. 


Future Mason born from the past ones.


----------



## RolandoG (Sep 6, 2013)

You have to give and thank the conspiracy theorist some credit. Driving all the "special ppl" away from asking :-D. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 6, 2013)

Okay.  Let's get organized.

Who is going to tell them that The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas has a chartered lodge on the moon?

Now that ought to get their natural juices flowing!!

:39:


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's a thought.  You are quite right.

Why don't we start teaching "Great Masonic Conspiracies" at stated meetings every month.  That ought to fill the chairs.


----------



## BEDickey (Sep 6, 2013)

The founder of the illuminati said this,

"The great strength of our Order lies in its concealment; let it never appear in any place in its own name, but always covered by another name, and another occupation. None is better than the three lower degrees of Free Masonry; the public is accustomed to it, expects little from it, and therefore takes little notice of it. Next to this, the form of a learned or literary society is best suited to our purpose, and had Free Masonry not existed, this cover would have been employed; and it may be much more than a cover, it may be a powerful engine in our hands. By establishing reading societies, and subscription libraries, and taking these under our direction, and supplying them through our labours, we may turn the public mind which way we will." - Adam Weishaupt, founder of the Illuminati in John Robison's Proofs of a Conspiracy, 1793.

Then a few years later the GM of German Freemasonry said this,

“I have been convinced that we, as an Order, have come under the power of some very evil occult Order, profoundly versed in science, both occult and otherwise, though not infallible, their methods being black magic, that is to say, electromagnetic power, hypnotism, and powerful suggestion. We are convinced that the Order is being controlled by some Sun Order, after the nature of the Illuminati, if not by that Order itself. We see our edifice…crumbling and covering the ground with ruins, we see the destruction that our hands no longer arrest…a great sect arose, which taking for its motto the good and the happiness of man, worked in the darkness of the conspiracy to make the happiness of humanity a prey for itself.

This sect is known to everyone, its brothers are known no less than its name. It is they who have undermined the foundations of the Order to the point of complete overthrow; it is by them that all humanity has been poisoned and led astray for several generations…They began by casting odium on religion…Their masters had nothing less in view than the thrones of the earth, and the governments of the nations was to be directed by their nocturnal clubs…the misuse of our order…has produced all the political and moral troubles with which the world is filled today…we must from this moment dissolve the whole Order”
Duke of Brunswick, Grand Master of German Freemasonry, 1794


Now I'm not saying it, the head of the Illuminati and German freemasonry are. Along with this quote from Bro. Washington should make the point clear, there ARE things going on in the Craft we do not know of, but should be ever watchful for.

"It was not my intention to doubt that, the Doctrines of the Illuminati, and principles of Jacobinism had not spread in the United States. On the contrary, no one is more truly satisfied of this fact than I am."



Now I'm not saying, these illustrious names from history are. Unless you believe they don't know what they are talking about. If you do believe they had a clue as to what was going on, then we all need to rethink things just a bit.


----------



## BEDickey (Sep 6, 2013)

A "Grand Masonic Conspiracy"? Hardly. A conspiracy of a few people at the top? Quite possible.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 6, 2013)

The Illuminati sure got a lot done in the _very_ few years they existed.   
From what I read, they were exorcised many years ago.  

Something to do with egos that were much bigger than their pull.  Let us not forget that their "plan" was to infiltrate freemasonry and that they only achieved this is two or three lodges.  Their efforts were foiled and they ceased to be a factor in history thereafter.


----------



## FlBrother324 (Sep 7, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> The Illuminati sure got a lot done in the _very_ few years they existed.
> From what I read, they were exorcised many years ago.
> 
> Something to do with egos that were much bigger than their pull.  Let us not forget that their "plan" was to infiltrate freemasonry and that they only achieved this is two or three lodges.  Their efforts were foiled and they ceased to be a factor in history thereafter.



It's because they were trying to use the wrong "Light", black lights only work on fluorescent colors? !!!!! LOL 

Somebody blew out their candles! I think it was those Ancient Freemasons that conspired against them!!!' What do you think?




May you be blessed with a glorious day!

Yours, in His service.


----------



## DJGurkins (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey has anyone heard when we get to move into our new digs under the Denver Airport. 
Wait that's not true either. Dang


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 8, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Why don't we start teaching "Great Masonic Conspiracies" at stated meetings every month.  That ought to fill the chairs.



That's a really good idea for presentations for the Masonic Moment/Education bullet on the agenda for Stated meetings.  Could be everywhere from fascinating historical education to hilarious and everywhere in between all in the same presentation.  Are there presentation like that already written and in the can?


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 8, 2013)

DJGurkins said:


> Hey has anyone heard when we get to move into our new digs under the Denver Airport.
> Wait that's not true either. Dang



Yeah, I was looking forward to my suite in there...


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 8, 2013)

trysquare said:


> Yeah, I was looking forward to my suite in there...



My brother-in-law from Evergreen would love to see this one come true.  I think he's tired of slipping down the mountain to pick me up off the "red eye" coming in from Houston in the dead of the night.  :13:


----------



## zakattack666 (Oct 29, 2013)

To be honest i believe some of these conspiacies are true and that the 33 degree mason do want to take over the world

My Freemasonry


----------



## john76 (Oct 29, 2013)

They crack me up!  Anyone else witness how people see a shirt or pin and how quickly they look away in fear that something might happen....lol miss informed people are scared of what they think they know!


----------



## Brennan (Oct 29, 2013)

Why do you think that zak?


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 29, 2013)

zakattack666 said:


> To be honest i believe some of these conspiacies are true and that the 33 degree mason do want to take over the world
> 
> My Freemasonry



While it is okay that you personally believe that, you should get all of the facts before arriving at your conclusion.

You can not believe everything that you read or find on the internet.


----------



## zakattack666 (Oct 29, 2013)

From what i have read all these conspracies seem real 
Like how there have been masonic influence and if u study other religions a lot of the stuff they teach fits in with the conspiracies

Sent from my HTC Desire C using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 29, 2013)

zakattack666 said:


> From what i have read all these conspracies seem real
> Like how there have been masonic influence and if u study other religions a lot of the stuff they teach fits in with the conspiracies
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using My Freemasonry HD mobile app



For every "study" produced anywhere, there is always another "study" that contradicts the first one.

The only way that you will know the truth is finding out for yourself, just as the majority o folks online here already have...


----------



## crono782 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah man, it's easy to give credence to some of that stuff, but especially when you know the truth, you see the CTs as mostly folks who fear what they do not know.


----------



## BroBook (Oct 29, 2013)

Willys said:


> No one is going to believe the Masons anyway.  As far as the Michigan ritual, they should just claim they were hoodwinked and had no idea what was happening.
> 
> Willys



Yes and when the blinders came off it was to bright to focus and I have not been the same since!!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## BroBook (Oct 29, 2013)

RolandoG said:


> You have to give and thank the conspiracy theorist some credit. Driving all the "special ppl" away from asking :-D.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app



Now that's an angle !!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## rebis (Oct 29, 2013)

BEDickey said:


> I never said blacks law was the law, I said it will help you define and interpret the terms used in the law or statute. Sit down with the statute and a law dictionary(blacks, bouviers 1856) and look at and define the terms used and see what emerges rather then relying on someone to help you with it. Attorneys have split loyalties, to you and the courts, but there first loyalties lie with the courts. They will never give you advise that may jeopardize the courts standing on any matter.



Hear hear.
Preach it brother!


My Freemasonry


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 29, 2013)

zakattack666 said:


> From what i have read all these conspracies seem real
> Like how there have been masonic influence and if u study other religions a lot of the stuff they teach fits in with the conspiracies
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using My Freemasonry HD mobile app



Everyone or everything influences someone or something.

You can not expect if you were hit in the head with a hammer to not keep a watch on all the hammers around and people ever again.

What needs to be ascertained is weather or not it was a positive influence or negative, just because it happens doesn't mean a thing. That is why we try to make good men better and if good men become leaders is that bad just because they are masons.  We do charitable things so is the charity we do these thing for bad? 

You are also mixing up denominations in religion up with religions.  Baptist and church of Christ are both of the Christian religion.  But some groups in those denominations interpet the bible defriend than I.  I am a Disciple of Christ church member.  The religions that don't understand what Masons are, say they have the only right religious dogma and masons say all religions welcome you just have to have a belief.

With the name you are using here we can see you are very conspiratory.  But that is ok too.


----------



## zakattack666 (Oct 30, 2013)

Whether these theories are true thus not be called 'conspiracy theories' or false and is just a conspiracy, i have been intrigued with the craft because of this. Therefore, i believe when a mason reaches the 33 degree, he will surely know the whole truth

Also, i agree my username is very 'conspiracy like', i do not believe 666 os the devils number but just felt like i should put it there

Sent from my HTC Desire C using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## JJones (Oct 30, 2013)

The 33rd is an honorary degree in an optional side body.  There us no higher degree in masonry than the 3rd degree.


----------



## zakattack666 (Oct 30, 2013)

Then can you please what you mean by optional as the lodge in washington is run by a master who is 33rd degree?

My Freemasonry


----------



## JJones (Oct 30, 2013)

The 33rd degree is found in the Scottish rite of Freemasonry.  By completely optional I mean just that: there is no need to ever join the Scottish rite if you dont wish to.
There is no requirement to be a 33rd degree mason in order to be master of a lodge, you don't even have to be a member of the Scottish rite.  I'm a past master myself and I can attest to this.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 30, 2013)

I will attempt to clarify/simply (without getting into the intricacies of PHA, other countries, etc):
the "33rd degree is a degree given in what is known as the Scottish Rite. It is what is called an "appendant (side) body". It is meant for men who seek *more/further* Masonic knowledge, not *higher*. Scottish Rite consists of 32 degrees (I am a 32nd) and the 33rd is given for exceptional service to the Craft and SR. The Scottish Rite is overseen by one of two bodies in the USA, the Supreme Council Southern Jurisdiction and Northern Jurisdiction. The southern is the original and operates out of DC. Leadership of such a large org being necessary, there are elected 33 leaders who oversee it and its activities. They are the council and are 33rd degree masons. an "honorary" 33rd is what is bestowed for service.

So... there's no Washington lodge per se ruled by a 33rd degree. there are MANY 33rd degrees, most of them honorary for their many years of service. there is a council of 33rds who all contribute to running the jurisdiction. You get the idea, it's all a bit political at some point.

as bro JJones said, you need not ever join Scottish Rite if you do not wish, I know many who have never wanted to go beyond their lodges, but still become officers of their lodges.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 30, 2013)

zakattack666 said:


> Then can you please what you mean by optional as the lodge in washington is run by a master who is 33rd degree?


I'm curious which lodge this is? There are many lodges in Washington (guessing you mean the District of Columbia and not the state).


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Nov 3, 2013)

trysquare said:


> I'm curious which lodge this is? There are many lodges in Washington (guessing you mean the District of Columbia and not the state).



He probably doesn't know the difference between a Lodge of Masons and The Supreme Council, Scottish Rite, Southern Jurisdiction. He won't want to either, I'll wager. Mundane truth is much less fun than dark conspiracy theory. :001_smile:


----------



## MarkR (Nov 5, 2013)

A lot of state Grand Masters are 33Â° Scottish Rite Masons, but that's only because someone who contributes enough to Grand Lodge Masonry is probably also extremely active in appendant bodies and likely therefore to attain the 33Â°.  But, the Scottish Rite honor of the 33Â° carries absolutely no weight in the Blue Lodge or the Grand Lodge.

He may also be talking about some of the clandestine bodies that claim to be Scottish Rite craft Lodges.


----------

